# Periplaneta australasiae & Periplaneta americana



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello every one,
I have been keeping Periplaneta australasiae & Periplaneta americana 
I keep mine in a large 145L rub and use a 5" wide & 1" thick layer of petroleum jelly and put a vented lid on but they still get out. You usally find them in a other roach colonys or roach traps.
They breed very well but are a bit of a pest which is why i have been using them as feeders to get rid of them.

Someone has said that Periplaneta australasiae & Periplaneta americana could be a pest species and i think there right i tested them out side now its frezzing out. I have kept some out in my garage for 2 weeks and there still alive and one layed a ooth on a warm day(not hot).

These lay egg sacs with no heat and with heat breed like no other roach i know of. The hatched roach nymphs are smaller then fruit flys and can climb up anything. Because of this they can infest your home and cost alot to get rid of which makes these a bad one to breed.
Im going to box the rest of mine up and sell them as only a feeder and not a breeder because of this. or just use them myself.

On the flip side my chams/dragons love them because they jump as well as climb and if you have a rep-room in a out building away from your home and dont mind them running about then these could make a good feeder if kept right.


----------

